# Brook Trout



## dwane oliver (Oct 27, 2014)

We caught a mess of Brookies and wanted to smoke them.

Cousin said to brine them in Cure #1 , so I made the following brine.

1 Gallon water

1/2 cup non-iodized salt

1 cup brown sugar

1 tsp Prague powder ( pink salt ) ( Cure #1 )

It took about 3 gallons to cover them in a 5 gal bucket , weighted them down with a bowl.

Let set in the fridge for 6 days

Took them out and let em get a pellicle , then to the outhouse smoker with them. ( my wife said it looks like an outhouse , lol )

Outside temp was about 45 F , started the smoke at about 90 F.

Kept a heavy smoke going for 2.5 hrs and the interior of the smoker reached 160

Opened the door to goodness , DONE

I put them in the fridge for about 20 hrs and then vac  packed them this morning.













IMG_0611[1].JPG



__ dwane oliver
__ Oct 27, 2014


















IMG_0613[1].JPG



__ dwane oliver
__ Oct 27, 2014


















IMG_0614[1].JPG



__ dwane oliver
__ Oct 27, 2014






Deliciousness..............

Dwane


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 27, 2014)

Tasty looking Brookies, Nice Smoke! Will make some good smoked trout dip!


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 28, 2014)

Love brookies and will have to try them smoked next year !


----------



## tropics (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice looking batch of Brookies , haven't had Trout in years


----------



## themule69 (Oct 28, 2014)

OH yeah! That looks fantastic.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## disco (Oct 28, 2014)

This looks like something I have to try. Thanks for posting it, Dwane,

Disco


----------



## java (Oct 28, 2014)

Nothing better than a bunch of Brookies, nice job!


----------



## driedstick (Oct 28, 2014)

That looks great, nice job, you got some great smoke on them it looks like.

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------

